# Introducing kittens from different litters



## Siobhan91 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yesterday we got a 9/10 week old kitten who seems to have adapted quite well. However today we also got a 7 week old kitten (they told us 9 but the vet says otherwise) and he seems to be taking a little longer. Kitten 1 seemed quite happy to come and meet kitten 2 until he hissed which in turn made number 1 hiss and growl. I'm a little worried they won't get along. Any tips for helping them along. They are quite happy to sit at either end of the room and ignore each other but as soon as one gets close they start hissing. Also should I set up different rooms for them at night? 

TIA


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Siobhan91 and welcome 

I would keep the two kittens separate at night at present until you are certain they are comfortable sharing the same space.

They are young enough to adapt to each other and I am sure they will get along fine, given a little time. A bit of hissing is normal but growling can sometimes 'up the ante' and escalate things into a fight. If there is growling I would distract them immediately with treats, or a game with you using a fishing rod toy.

They need to have separate feeding stations, at least 10 feet apart, and preferably at different heights (one on the floor, one on a table or a work top). If there is any stealing of each other's food then Microchip feeders are a good idea.

They will need a minimum of 3 litter trays between them. (the rule of thumb is one tray per cat plus one extra tray).


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

It's a bit like toddlers meeting each other for the first time ! in the beginning toddlers are wary of each other, don't want to share their toys etc - but soon curiosity gets the better of them and then they'll start to make 'friendly' advances and before you know it they are happily playing together and sharing resources. At this age the kittens are young enough to adapt quite quickly unlike older cats who are more 'set in their ways' !


----------



## Siobhan91 (Aug 2, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Hello @Siobhan91 and welcome
> 
> I would keep the two kittens separate at night at present until you are certain they are comfortable sharing the same space.
> 
> ...


Thank you! They have been a little bit better this morning but still some hissing and a little growling from the littler one (Indie) if the bigger one (Jasper) comes too close. They sleep in separate rooms and I am getting another litter tray to make it 3 today. Do you think littlin is taking longer to adapt because he is younger and a little less confident? Thanks


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Siobhan91 said:


> Do you think littlin is taking longer to adapt because he is younger and a little less confident? Thanks


2 days to adapt to new surroundings, new people and another kitten is no time at all ! Although at their very young age they will adapt fairly quickly I would still expect it to take a couple of weeks at least before both kittens are fully comfortable in their new home


----------



## Siobhan91 (Aug 2, 2017)

Ok, thank you, I am a newbie with kittens so I don't really know what to expect. Little one was literally growling at the bell on his collar so I took it off to prevent agitation. At the min the bigger one is in a crate while little wondered around and I will switch then let them out together for a while see how that goes.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

just take it slowly and I'm sure they will become firm friends very soon


----------



## Siobhan91 (Aug 2, 2017)

Update- little Indie went up to Jasper and then started to kiss and growl which ended up in a bit of a scrap. Do I just let them scrap a little or separate them?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Some play fighting is inevitable with kittens, it's how they establish their hierarchy and how they learn what is acceptable and what is not. At 10 and 9 weeks old their Mum would normally be keeping them in line ! Providing that the play fighting is not too rough I'd be inclined to leave them to sort it out for themselves, but be prepared to step in and distract them with toys/treats if it starts to get out of hand and there's the likelihood of one getting hurt. At that point you may need to put them in separate rooms for some 'chill' time.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Missysmum2 said:


> Some play fighting is inevitable with kittens, it's how they establish their hierarchy.........


Cats are in fact a species that does not have a 'hierarchy', the kittens' play-fighting is about each one wanting all the resources, not to establish dominance/hierarchy.

@Siobhan91 - A bit of hissing is OK. Growling indicates a more serious intent and is a challenge to the other kitten to either run away or fight. Kittens may growl sometimes at their siblings when play-fighting, as a way of telling them to back off when the game is too much for them.

Cats do not naturally share resources (other than mums and their kittens, and kittens who are litter mates). Even though your kittens are still young, each of them instinctively knows they want all the resources and the territory to themselves. However, given time to decide at their own pace, it is possible for them to agree to share resources, particularly if you can convince them there are more than enough resources to go round.

You convince them there is enough to share by providing a multitude of resources - plenty of food on demand, water bowls around the house, lots of litter trays (at least 4 between the 2 kitties), plenty of scratch posts and pads, (several to every room), a couple of cat trees, lots of cat beds so they swap around where they sleep, etc.

It is also important to give each kitten their own separate feeding station at least 10 ft apart from and out of sight of each other. This should always be the case. Do not let them share food bowls or steal food from each other's bowls. Buy them each a Microchip feeder to prevent this, if necessary.

If your younger kitten is growling often at older kitten during play fights it sounds as though younger kitten does not feel too happy with the situation. Younger kitten may feel a bit threatened by Older kitten and it is making him a bit aggressive. It is not a good idea to let such things become a habit as they can be hard to break when the kitties are adults.

I think you need to step in if the fighting is getting too intense and show Younger kitten you are there to protect him. Try distraction techniques with treats or a game if the play gets too rough or simply lift one of the kittens up and place him on a cat tree or table. This breaks the tension.


----------

